# Peeling away the protective layers....



## Set me FREE (Sep 5, 2011)

..that is how I am going to refer to my weight loss. I have always battled my weight...but I got really heavy while married to my husband.....like Biggest Loser Heavy.....the kind of heavy that would make Jillian and Bob just keel over sideways from shock. And no matter how little I ate or how much I moved all I ever did was gain.

Once I accepted that I was allowing my husband to abuse me and started to pull myself out of the dark place that he put me into, I started dropping weight...if I was planning my escape.. I was losing..if I felt like I should accept my lot in life I gained. I am down 150lbs since I've figured out what he is....I still have quite a bit to go...but I am eating more than I ever did at my heaviest and I am still dropping everyday.

Looking back stbxh's 1st wife gained weight while married and lost once she cut him loose...I piled on hundreds of pounds..and am losing them quickly since deciding I was going to leave...his current girlfriend has gained what I have lost and is getting bigger by the day..and I am not saying that to be catty..I just find it odd that he has had that effect on 3 different women.


Today was "mow or fine" day for the lawn...I used a lawnmower for the first time in my life today and I am pretty darn proud of myself. Of course stbxh(handyman/landscaper by trade) would not tell me where he put the gas can for lawn mower(he "forgot what he did with it") so I had to run out and buy a gas can and gas to mow the lawn...but I got it done! Yay me!


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

Yay you is right!! Congratulations, sounds like you've got your path all set out. Keep up the great work.

What's french for cut the grass?..................





Mow de lawn!!! Sorry, had to put that in there.


----------



## whatonearthnow (Aug 20, 2011)

good effort, keep it up!


----------



## AlwaysThinkingMaybe (Jan 31, 2011)

That is wonderful! :smthumbup: You should feel proud and really good about yourself. I have lost 83lbs since last year (started before the divorce stuff came up) and my goal is 17lbs more.

Like you, living in a more peaceful state of mind really seems to be the factor. I go to the gym and exercise now too, but I know its more than that.


----------

